# Johnny Hobo



## inky (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not having any luck figuring out the chord progression in Acid Song-Johnny Hobo.
So if anyone knows it, please post! And any other Johnny Hobo songs you know the chords for. 
Captain Chaos would be awesome too. Thanks!


----------



## Blackout (Apr 19, 2010)

well i dont know his chords but hes sick 
but some one told me he doesnt hop trains


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 19, 2010)

Honestly Pat is kind of a pretentious douche, was a huge jerk on his west coast tour kind of had the 'too punk to be punk' attitude. But now has checked himself into rehab and is thinking giving up on playing music. 

My friends the Bad Habit Bandits use to play the song, and my friend Tod did a banjo cover as well

I think the chords are

Intro
C F C G C F G

Verse
C F C F C F G
C F C F C F G Am (2x)

Chorus
F C F C F C F F G

and it plays the intro before each verse.

If you want folk-punk chords and tabs check out the Plan-It-X forum tabs! tabs! tabs!


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah, my friend ate shrooms with him in baltimore, and she said he ditched her right after. and then flat pat told me he met him in atlanta and some shit and pat told him he doesnt hop trains. which doesnt bother me much, i dont think he actaully ever sings about hopping trains. except perhaps in the line "shoulda hopped that train,and never looked back" but, thats not saying he does hop. just that he should of lol


----------



## MrD (Apr 19, 2010)

Seriously?!?!?
Did you even attempt a google search?!?!
I clicked two links and found the song you were looking for in under 3 seconds.......
Here is the entire fucking list of em'
Johnny Hobo And The Freight Trains Tabs : 21 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
USE GOOGLE NEXT TIME!!!!!


----------



## inky (Apr 22, 2010)

MrD said:


> Seriously?!?!?
> Did you even attempt a google search?!?!
> I clicked two links and found the song you were looking for in under 3 seconds.......
> Here is the entire fucking list of em'
> ...


Oh gosh how embarassing.
I must have been searching for the wrong thing then.
Thanks.


----------



## mbgeorge (Apr 22, 2010)

inky said:


> Oh gosh how embarassing.
> I must have been searching for the wrong thing then.
> Thanks.


 
hehehe people that don't know how to google are funny!!


----------



## Skye (Apr 26, 2010)

pat was really nice to me when i saw him in Portland.
he has to deal with lots of lame kids all the time so im sure he's pretty secluded or pretentious and wary of kids these days.

and since going into rehab, he never said he's giving up music. he said he's not sure what the future will hold for his music.

look up the Plan-It-X Records message board and look in the TABS section and it has all his songs, and WDU stuff.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the stuff he did under *Wingnut Dishwasher Union*. 

*Never trust a man who play's guitar* is one of my fav's. Good shit!


----------

